# Favorite recordings of Ravel "La Tombeau de Couperin" (orch)?



## chalkpie

I love this piece - one of my favorites of all time by anybody. I own three versions of the orchestrated version, and I really want more. Here are my impressions/recordings:

1) Neville Marriner/ Academy St. Martins - This was my first and still my favorite. Everything about it seems "right", with an exceptional Menuet (the pedal tone section with the crescendo is tremendous). The tempi seem perfect too. 

2) Jean Martinon/Orchestre de Paris - This is from the famous boxed set coupled with Debussy on 8 CD's. Very "French" sounding, but not blurry or hazy, which is a good thing IMO. Nice articulations and Martinon really takes his time with phrasing. Very musical. Superb sonics considering this is from the mid 70's. I am starting to really love this version. 

3) Boulez/Cleveland - Boulez is one of my favorite conductors, period. BUT I cannot get into this version. It seems to plod along with very little peaks and valleys. Usually Boulez is known for crystalline textures and bringing details to the forefront that otherwise go unnoticed by other conductors, and he does this to a certian extent here, but the sonics aren't up for it; a very muddy and hazy recording which is odd for DG. Sorry Msr. Boulez - not a fan - and I feel terrible for saying that since I have so much respect for the man. 

So, what recordings do you have/enjoy?


----------



## starthrower

I have the Martinon orchestral recording, and a solo piano version by Louis Lortie on Chandos.

Here's a nice version of the prelude by a saxophone quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

OdP/HvK (rec.1971)
View attachment 27790


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I would say that my favorites would include Ernest Ansermet, Jean Martinon, Charles Dutoit, and Pierre Boulez. I admire Boulez the conductor far more than Boulez the composer (although that's not saying much) but I feel Boulez stresses the Modernist elements of Ravel and Debussy over the more lyrical Impressionistic aspects. I first came to Ravel through Dutoit... and still love his recordings... but with time I've come to lean toward the interpretations of Anermet and Matinon who I feel capture more of poetry and lyricism of Ravel.


ps... I'm a real Karajan fan... but I can't begin to imagine turning to him when it comes to Ravel.


----------



## tdc

Some good recommendations here. In addition to some of the names mentioned Tortelier has a recording of this work I'd like to check out, as I enjoy the other orchestral Ravel I've heard of his.


----------

